# alright I am going to buy a BFD but which one



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

which is the best to buy I don't care about the $70 difference which is best.
DSP1124p or the FBQ2496 
and what would the FBQ have that I would use over the DSP ?
Also given that Behringer pulled support in Canada, is there another brand or make that would do a good job. ei, Peavey, Alesis etc.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

The 1124 is the most popular, and it's very effective. I believe the 2496 has slightly better specs, but has only one preset. The 1124 has 10 presets. I don't need all 10, but it's nice to have more than one (one with a house curve, one flat, one for 2-ch, whatever).

Get the 1124 and you'll be fine. Oh, one thing -- there's a firmware upgrade that some people did for the 1124. It seems that there was a problem with the 1124 communicating via MIDI that required an upgrade for firmware version 1.3 (they released 1.4). I have rev 1.1 or 1.2, so I never needed the upgrade. Here's a link to the BFD firmware thread.

And here's a link to another 1124 vs 2496 discussion.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

doreytp said:


> Also given that Behringer pulled support in Canada, is there another brand or make that would do a good job. ei, Peavey, Alesis etc.


Probably the best-kept secret in home theater, but the Phonic I7100 appears to be a clone of the DSP1124. Probably hasn’t garnered much attention since it cost about $50 more than the Behringer, but it may become a viable option now that the 1124 has been discontinued.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Just won a DSP1124 off Ebay $31 so it will do until I can get a FBQ2496


----------



## MakeFlat (Mar 30, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Probably the best-kept secret in home theater, but the Phonic I7100 appears to be a clone of the DSP1124. Probably hasn’t garnered much attention since it cost about $50 more than the Behringer, but it may become a viable option now that the 1124 has been discontinued.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Wow that unit does not have a lot of buttons -- looks like the menu tree is very streamlined.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

yeh, thanks Wayne ,but also for $20 more than that you could have a FBQ2496


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

:huh: Well, I guess I missed the point of your thread. You didn’t ask what was the best deal for the money. You asked:


> *is there another brand or make that would do a good job. ei, Peavey, Alesis etc.*


Sorry for the misunderstanding.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry, you read my post right. 
I wonder where they are with the other guy and his firewire ?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Good question – kinda vanished, didn’t he? Maybe you can drop him a PM.

By the way, you might try to eBay a BFD. I saw the other day on this Forum that some picked one up for – better sit down - $31! That’s half what I paid for my second one late last year!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

yeh, me yesterday morning the auction closed. 
There are a few DEC2496 for $170 us also but I will get one after I master the DSP

I checked out that Phonic it is $170 Pounds that is get this plus $391CDN


----------

